# Shrimp and fake plants?



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I wanted to get 2 shrimp for my betta tank, maybe even 4. But would it be okay in a fake plastic plants for a bit? My live plant order won't be in till next week :-?


----------



## Cez (Nov 13, 2012)

They'll be fine with fake :]


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

They would be okay. They eat everything ^^. Not everything but all the leftovers.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

How many shrimp I should get for my betta tank?


----------



## Cez (Nov 13, 2012)

How big is your tank?


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

10 Gallon.


----------



## Cez (Nov 13, 2012)

I've found my 10-gallon tank's equilibrium to be at 8 shrimp. More than 8 and they die off, less than 8 and I never see them (they're always hiding).


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I picked up 3 "Ghost" Shrimp, can someone verify that it is before I put it in?


----------

